# الرجاء المساعدة في امتحان Pmp !!!



## abu nouran (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

كل عام وانتم بخير و رمضان كريم..:7: 

لقد انهيت إمتحان Pmp يوم امس ولكن لم اوفق بالنجاح..:18: 

اما بالنسبة لطريقة دراستي فهي كتالي:
1 - لقد درست كتاب ريتا مرتين مع حل الاسئلة.
2 - درست كتاب Pmbok Guide مرتين.
3 - كنت ادرس يومياَ تقريبا ساعتان.
4 - تقديم امتحان 200 سؤال مرتين وكانت النتيجة مابين 65 الى 70
:85: 
بالمقابل وجدت انه اسئلة الامتحان الاصلي مستوها مرتفع وغير عادي بالمقارنت مع اسئلة ريتا ولا كم.:83: 
الرجاء من الاخوة مساعدتي واعطائي الحل المناسب او الطريقة المثلى للدراسة واي نوع من الاسئلة التي يجب علي حلها في المرة القادمت لكي انجح بالامتحان بالمرة القادمت ان شاء الله

وجزاكم الله الف خير....
اخوكم
أبو نوران


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*كفالة مني على امتحانك القادم في Pmp*

السلام عليكم ابو نوران
سأعيد لك كلفة إعادة الامتحان اذا لم تنجح بعد ان تحضر تدريبيPMP أون لاين. إسمي عمار منكو, مدرب PMP في الولايات المتحدة لعشر سنوات, و لسبع سنوات في الشرق الاوسط.
لمزيد من المعلومات, الرجاء زيارة موقع شركتي http://www.methodcorp.com/Training/...odsOnlinePMPTrainingAR/tabid/310/Default.aspx
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
عمار منكو


----------



## phd_ihab (20 سبتمبر 2007)

عمار وليد منكو قال:


> السلام عليكم ابو نوران
> سأعيد لك كلفة إعادة الامتحان اذا لم تنجح بعد ان تحضر تدريبيPMP أون لاين. إسمي عمار منكو, مدرب PMP في الولايات المتحدة لعشر سنوات, و لسبع سنوات في الشرق الاوسط.
> لمزيد من المعلومات, الرجاء زيارة موقع شركتي http://www.methodcorp.com/Training/...odsOnlinePMPTrainingAR/tabid/310/Default.aspx
> مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
> عمار منكو



الأخ العزيز عمار
لقد زرت موقعك على النت وأعجبت بالثقة الكبيرة التي تتمتع بها, وما أتمناه أن يكون تقييم هذه الدورة فعلي وليس دعائي. فأنا أفخر بأي عربي وصل الى ماوصلت له أنت.
أنا أعمل جاهدا منذ فترة قريبة جدا على موضوع الpmp ولكن موضوع الوقت والالتزامات في العمل لا تعطيني الوقت الكافي للتحضير للامتحان والسبب الاخر المهم هو أنه علي ان أعمل على لغتي الانكليزية في الوقت نفسه وكل يوم تخطر ببالي أسالة عن موضوع الpmp فأرجو أن يكون عندك وقت لتجيبني عنها.
وأول الاسألة متعلق بالدورة الخاصة بك:
كما أعلم من شروط PMI حضور محاضرات (36 ساعة على ما اظن) قبل التقدم للامتحان, هل الدورة التدريبة الخاصة بك تعفيني من حضور هذه المحاضرات أم أني مجبر على حضورها قبل الامتحان.
شاكرا لك تعاونك


----------



## bolbol (20 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز
ماذا تعني
- تقديم امتحان 200 سؤال مرتين وكانت النتيجة مابين 65 الى 70
من أين هذه الإمتحانات .
وهل قمت بإستخدام ال fast track 5.00 والخاص بكتاب ريتا أم لا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اللي أعرفه إن درجة الاجتياز من 61% أو يمكن 63% .

فهل عادوا و رفعوا درجة اجتياز الامتحان إلى 80% ؟


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز phd_ihab,
من شروط PMI حضور تدريب 35 ساعة قبل التقدم للامتحان. ان حضور دورتي التدريبية يحقق متطلبات PMI و لا تحتاج لحضور أي دورة أخرى قبل الامتحان. نحن (Method) معتمدون من قبل PMI كمدربين (Global Registered Education Provider - REP ).
إذا كان لديك أية أسئلة أخرى سيسعدني الاجابة عليها.
شكراً على دعمك و تشجيعك, و اتمنى لك التوفيق.
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## mos (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ أبو نوران إليك تجربتى البسيطة الناجحة وتجربة أحد المهندسين الذين كنت أساعدهم ..
كتاب ريتا يجب قرائته 3 مرات وكذلك pmbok.
أختبارات التجارب من ريتا فاست تراك 5 يجب أن تكون درجتك لاتق عن 80% 
ويجب أن تجل 4 ساعات متواصلة كل أختبار 
---------------------------
أحد الزملاء لم يوفق ويوم الأختبار سألنى وتعجب أنه لم يوفق وأنا أثق فى قدراته وأستيعابه للموضوع.
بعد شهر واحد تقدم للأختبار ونجح وبرر نجاحه بأنه أصر على قراءة الخيارات الأربعة + لم يراجع إجاباته ولم يتردد فى الخيارات والغريب أنه أنهى الأختبار مبكرا 30دقيقة.
---------------------
باختصار الموضوع بسيط وأقرأريتا مرة أخرى وحل أختبارات 4 ساعات متواصلة دون راحة وعندما تحصل على 80% تأكد أنك ستجتاز الأختبار بمشيئة الله.


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*علامة النجاح في الامتحان Pmp*

علامة النجاح في الامتحان Pmp هي 61% حتى اليوم
ويسعدني الاجابه على اي استفسار اخر من الاخوة رواد الملتقى 
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## phd_ihab (20 سبتمبر 2007)

عمار وليد منكو قال:


> الأخ العزيز phd_ihab,
> من شروط PMI حضور تدريب 35 ساعة قبل التقدم للامتحان. ان حضور دورتي التدريبية يحقق متطلبات PMI و لا تحتاج لحضور أي دورة أخرى قبل الامتحان. نحن (Method) معتمدون من قبل PMI كمدربين (Global Registered Education Provider - REP ).
> إذا كان لديك أية أسئلة أخرى سيسعدني الاجابة عليها.
> شكراً على دعمك و تشجيعك, و اتمنى لك التوفيق.
> عمار وليد منكو



أخي عمار 
أشكرك على الرد السريع 
وراح أسألك سؤال ثاني عن تقديم الامتحان فهل صحيح أنه يمكن تقديم الامتحان على النت (مو أسهل تقديم الامتحان على النت) واين يمكن تقديم الامتحان الورقي (أنا مقيم في السعودية)

وأريد أن أطمأنك أني في المرات القادمة سأجمع أسألتي مع بعضها وأرسلها لك وليس كل سؤال لوحده 
وأما اليوم فنعتبره يوم تعارف
بالمناسبة اذا بدي اراسلك على إيميلك فهو نفسو الى في موقعك
شاكرا لك تعاونك مرة أخرى


----------



## bolbol (20 سبتمبر 2007)

وهل حاولت تنزيل الsimulation الخاصة بب Boson 
وكم كانت الفترة منذ بداية المذاكرة وحتى دخولك الإمتحان


----------



## abu nouran (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم...
بالنسبة rita fast track 5.0 لا لم استخدمه وليس عندي. ارجو منكم اعطائي طريقة الحصول عليه.
أما بالخصوص دراستي فقد كنت ادرس كل يوم تقريبا ساعتان ولمدة خمس شهور او اكثر.
اما بالنسبة الsimulation الخاصة بب Boson فكيف يمكنني الحصول عليه؟؟؟

وشكرا جزيلا للجميع دون استثناء وجزاكم الله الف خير

اخوكم ابونوران


----------



## abu nouran (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*مساعد في امتحان Pmp*



عمار وليد منكو قال:


> السلام عليكم ابو نوران
> سأعيد لك كلفة إعادة الامتحان اذا لم تنجح بعد ان تحضر تدريبيPMP أون لاين. إسمي عمار منكو, مدرب PMP في الولايات المتحدة لعشر سنوات, و لسبع سنوات في الشرق الاوسط.
> لمزيد من المعلومات, الرجاء زيارة موقع شركتي http://www.methodcorp.com/Training/...odsOnlinePMPTrainingAR/tabid/310/Default.aspx
> مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
> عمار منكو



السلام عليكم
الاخ عمار...
انني لاريد التسجيل دورة جديدة لانني لقد اخذت دورة في الماضي. ولكن ما احتاجه في هذه المرحلة هو النصح والارشاء على طريفة المثلى في الدراسة ونوع الامتحانات التي يجب على الحصول عليها وحلها.
ملاحظة: لقد اعجبني ماتقدمه شركتكم الموقرة وعند فريق العمل واتمني ان نتواصل و اتمنى لكم النجاح الباهر.
وشكرا جزيلاً
ابو نوران


----------



## م. زيد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخوة الكرام السلام عليكم،

أرجو التفضل بإعلامي عن أماكن تقديم الامتحانات.. لم أستطع تبين ذلك من موقع معهد إدارة المشاريع فهل بالإمكان الإشارة إلى أماكن تقديم الامتحانات في منطقتنا العربية. 

علماً بأني أقيم في العراق، وأعتقد أنني بأي حال من الأحوال سأكون مضطراً للسفر إلى إحدى الدول الشقيقة المجاورة (هذا إذا تكرم علي إخواني العرب وسمحوا لي بدخول أراضيهم)


----------



## bolbol (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز إنت أكيد بتهرج أسئلة كتاب ريتا حوالي 30 سؤال لكل knowledge area في ال fast track حوالي 300 سؤال لكل knowledge area وال fast track موجود اللينك الخاص بها هنا في المنتدى وسأوافيك برابط ل boson في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله


----------



## bolbol (21 سبتمبر 2007)

وعلى فكرة طبقاً لكثير من المصادر اللي أخذت الإمتحان من مدة قريبة فإن الإمتحان أصبح أصعب من ريتا فإذا حصلت في الإمتحان من ريتا على 80 % ففي الإمتحان الرئيسي ستحصل على 60 % وهكذا ويا ريت تخبرنا بعدد من الأسئلة التي أخذتها في الإمتحان والنسب المئوية التي حصلت عليها لكل knowledge area حيث يقال انهم حالياً مهتمين للغاية بال quality وال human resources وليس بال cost وال time كما كان متعارف عليه سابقاً فهل هذا صحيح


----------



## abu nouran (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم.
بالنسبة للامتحان فهو اصعب من اسئلة ريتا وكيم وهم يركزون على communication & delegation & risk , اما النسبة التي حصلت عليها فهي حوالى 50 بالمئة. 
وشكرا
ابو نوران


----------



## bolbol (21 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز سأقوم برفع الfast track لأني وجدت الروابط الخاصة بها لا تعمل حالياً


----------



## bolbol (21 سبتمبر 2007)

ها هو يا أخي
http://rapidshare.com/files/57304432/PM_FasTrack_5_0.rar


----------



## حاتم الجندى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ووفقكم الله فيما فية الخير والرشاد واثابكم عن محاولتكم مساعدة بعضكم البعض كل خير


----------



## bolbol (21 سبتمبر 2007)

وده boson إصدار 5.53 وده على فكرة للpmbok 2000
علشان كده لازم تقرأ الإختلافات اللي بين الإصدارين 2000 و 2004 كويس قبل ما تعتمد على إجاباته في عمل ال study notes بتاعتك
http://rapidshare.com/files/57308469/Boson_5.53.rar


----------



## bolbol (21 سبتمبر 2007)

واسمع نصيحتي يا أخي إذا أحببت أن تعمل بها فأنا أريد دخول هذا الإمتحان مثلك وقد بدأت المذاكرة بالفعل ووصلت إلى حد لا بأس به بالنسبة لوجهة نظري وإن كان ليس كما أتمنى أو لأجد لنفسي الثقة لدخول الإمتحان
لقد حاولت قراءة ال pmbok قبلاً منذ أن كان الإصدار 2000 ولكني وجدت بعد قرائته جيداً كاملاً في الإصدار الأخير منه 2004 وجدت أن القراءة فقط لن تنفعني بشيء والذي يثبت المعلومات الموجودة بالpmbok هو :-
أولاً :- حل أكبر قدر ممكن من الأسئلة وبخاصة نوعية الأسئلة المدعمة بالنص من ال pmbok وستجد أنها موجودة في ال fast track وغيرها لأنها بالفعل هي التي ستقوم بتثبيت المعلومة المذكورة في ال pmbok .
ثانياً :- عمل study notes خاصة بك ولتكن لكل knowledge area تبدأها أولاً بما استخلصته من قراءة ال pmbok ثم الذي استخلصته من rita وأي كتاب آخر ثم الذي استخلصته من الأسئلة التي قمت بحلها أو شاهدت إجابتها أي يجب أن تجعل الأسئلة جزأ لا يتجزأ من المذاكرة يجب أن تعرف من كل سؤال شيء جديد لم تكن تعرفه قبلاً أي يجب صديقي أن تكون دودة أسئلة وسأقوم بتوفير - من خلال هذا الموضوع - عدد كبير جداً من الأسئلة .
ثالثاً :- بالنسبة لال pmbok مبدئياً يجب أن يكون باستطاعتك تذكر ال inputs-tools&techniques-outputs لكل process أعتقد أنه من الأفضل طباعة الهيكل الموجود في بداية كل knowledge area وتضعهم أمامك على المكتب أو على الحائط وتسمعهم لنفسك كل فترة ولا تجعلها مرتبطة بفترة الساعتين المخصصين للمذاكرة بل حتى في فترة العمل خدلك 5 دقايق راحة كل ساعة وسمعهم لنفسك مرة بمرة وحتلاقيهم إتفهموا ومش محتاجين حفظ .
وخلينا مع بعض وإن شاء الله ربنا حيكرمك بمناسبة الشهر ده وكفاية كدة النهاردة علشان تعبت وسأوالي رفع ووضع اللينكات بكل المواد الموجودة عندي إن شاء الله


----------



## bolbol (21 سبتمبر 2007)

وقبل ما أنام يا أخي تفضل كتاب رائع و الأسئلة المرفقة به 
Kim Heldman
http://rapidshare.com/files/57315463/pmp_study_guide.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/57324040/PMP_Professional_Study_Guide.rar


----------



## وليد رجب (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
عليك بتنويع مصادر الاسئله ولا تعتمد على اسئلة ريتا فقط والله الموفق


----------



## abu nouran (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم...

اشكر جميع الاخوة والاخوات على هذه المشاركات واخص بالشكر الاخ Bolbol واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يجعله ميزان نحسناتكم.
بس عند سؤال وهو انني لاحظة من خلال تقديمي للاختبار Pmp الاصلي ان مستوى الاسئلة مختلف عن مستوى الاسئلة في كتاب ريتا أو كيم ....لماذا ؟؟؟
واخر دعوانا ان الحمد الله رب العلمين.
أخوكم 
ابو نوران


----------



## bolbol (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز كل فترة بيحاولوا يغيروا مستوى الأسئلة علشان ما يتحفظش بس المبدأ واحد 
يعني يا ريت لو فاكر سؤال من الأسئلة الغريبة اللي شفتها في الإمتحان تضعه هنا ونفكر فيه مع بعض
وعلى فكرة ال fast track ده يعتبر الsimulation tests بتاع ريتا علشان كدة بأقولك أسئلة ريتا مش بس المجموعة القليلة الموجودة في الكتاب .
وعلى فكرة الكتاب الآخر بأسئلته حتلاقي فيه الأسئلة تم وضعها بشكل أكثر تعقيداً من ريتا ثم ما تنساش إن الكتاب الموجود بتاع ريتا من سنتين
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*إيميلي و مكان تقديم الامتحان*



phd_ihab قال:


> أخي عمار
> أشكرك على الرد السريع
> وراح أسألك سؤال ثاني عن تقديم الامتحان فهل صحيح أنه يمكن تقديم الامتحان على النت (مو أسهل تقديم الامتحان على النت) واين يمكن تقديم الامتحان الورقي (أنا مقيم في السعودية)
> 
> ...


أخي phd_ihab,
إيميلي هو [email protected] , و يمكن أخذ الامتحان في prometric testing centers , و هي نفس الاماكن التي يؤخذ فيها امتحان Toefl . لا يعطى الامتحان ورقيا الا في حالات خاصة.
و يسعدني الاجابة على اية اسئلة اخرى لديك او لدى أي من الاخوة الاعضاء عن PMP أو إدارة المشاريع بشكل عام.
مع تحياتي
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*الفرق بين أسئلة Pmp و الاسئلة الاخرى*



abu nouran قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> بالنسبة للامتحان فهو اصعب من اسئلة ريتا وكيم وهم يركزون على communication & delegation & risk , اما النسبة التي حصلت عليها فهي حوالى 50 بالمئة.
> وشكرا
> ابو نوران


الاخ ابو نوران,
علامتك ليست سيئة و يمكنك النجاح في المرة القادمة إن شاء الله. أسئلة الامتحان تركز على التطبيق بينما كثير ممن يضعون الاسئلة يركزون على PMBOK من ناحية نظرية. هناك ايضا ما أحب ان اسمّيه "روحيّة المهنة" يركّز عليه الامتحان, و لا يستطيع وضع اسئلة مشابهة لها الا المتمرسون و ذوي الخبرة الفعلية الطويلة في تطبيق PMI Processes . 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## abu nouran (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ BOLBOL ..
لم استطع انزال الملفات من الlink الذي وضعة ... بالنسبة ل Rita FastTrack الlink الاخر ؟؟؟

شكرا جزيلاً للجميع

أبو نوران


----------



## bolbol (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ماذا تعني يا أخي لا أستطيع أن أفهم ما تقصده
لو لم تقوم بالتنزيل مسبقاً من الرابيدشير
فقط إضغط كليك شمال على اللينك ستفتح صفحة 
إضغط على free
ستجد عداد متناقص 
إنتظر حتى تظهر حروف أو أرقام
ثم ضعها في الخانة المخصصة
ثم إضغط على download


----------



## dbaman (6 يوليو 2011)

تحديثا للموضوع وين اضافات الشباب


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر التخوة الافاضل المشاركين على جهدهم ونرجو اعادة تحديث جميع الروابط لانها لاتعمل كى تعم الفائدة على الجميع واسال الله لنا ولكم التوفيق وجزاكم الله خيرا ولا تنسوا قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من استطاع ان ينفع اخاه فلينفعه)


----------

